# Anyone else get the runs on dbol?



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

A week into 50mg dbol and I am into some serious diarrhea.. anyone else get this from dbols? I saw another post where some bro said it could be due to liver damage / failure but wouldn't there be more signs if this was the case? No jaundice/itching or whatever.. Or is this just a coincidence and it turns out to be a stomach bug..


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 26, 2012)

maybe you ate something bad.. Could be anything go see a doc if it gets worst..


----------



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah but the thing is usually when I get something like this off bad food I get nausea and stomach pains, none of which are present at this time.. just the diarrhea. Doc's gonna think I'm crazy for going to him for diarrhea after a few days and I can't tell him I'm heavy on orals atm.


----------



## Gfunk (Aug 26, 2012)

I dunno bro When I run dbol I get no issues accept water weight but everyone's different..


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 26, 2012)

Just bad gas, no squirts. Are these caps or tabs?


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 26, 2012)

How long have you been on the dbol?  Are you drinking on the dbol?


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 26, 2012)

I have but not this time


----------



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

These are tabs, not drinking on it. Been on it for a little over a week now but with some periods of rest have also been on 100mg winny, 50mg methyltest like 5-6 weeks back. Anyway I've ordered a liver panel to rule this out.. I certainly hope it's not my liver ;/


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't think so, methlyltest is an old steroid and may be a little rough on the liver, give it a couple days, pound the water see if the squirts get better


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 26, 2012)

Might just be sick. Never heard of this side from DBol.


----------



## jimm (Aug 26, 2012)

something in your diet probaly man


----------



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the replies bros 

I have been eating a shitload of oatmeal, better yet I've been drinking a shitload of oatmeal powder to add more carbs in every meal.. Like 200-300g a day. And I do feel a little sickish as of today.. fuck just when the gains are coming I get this shit (literally.. )


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 26, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> How long have you been on the dbol?  Are you drinking on the dbol?



Does alcohol and Dbol = diarrhea?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Does alcohol and Dbol = diarrhea?



No it means your liver is crying for help.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2012)

If you're only a week in I can't imagine that is long enough to have liver failure or serious liver damage. I dont know that it can happen that fast from just the drug alone. If you've been running a lot of methylated orals maybe the issue isn't the last week on dbol but all the stuff you took prior without a break.


----------



## BBPowder (Aug 26, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If you're only a week in I can't imagine that is long enough to have liver failure or serious liver damage. I dont know that it can happen that fast from just the drug alone. If you've been running a lot of methylated orals maybe the issue isn't the last week on dbol but all the stuff you took prior without a break.



People with muscle wasting diseases have taken dbol non stop for years and have not had liver issues.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2012)

BBPowder said:


> People with muscle wasting diseases have taken dbol non stop for years and have not had liver issues.



Well that is what I'm thinking. AIDS patients take Anadrol for the same muscle wasting reasons. I assume they dont cycle it like recreational users would. I assume their doctors just monitor their liver every 2-3 months to make sure they are ok. I just know that dosing in the medical field is likely lower than the dosing used by a recreational steroid user. For instance an AIDS patient might take 1 50mg Anadrol per day. Meanwhile some bb'er is taking 150mg every day. The liver might take 50mg for years while the dose 3x higher might not be tolerable to the liver for long before enzymes are out of range.


----------



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> If you're only a week in I can't imagine that is long enough to have liver failure or serious liver damage. I dont know that it can happen that fast from just the drug alone. If you've been running a lot of methylated orals maybe the issue isn't the last week on dbol but all the stuff you took prior without a break.



This is my concern as well. I was on 100mg winny tabs ED for 2 weeks and was already on 50mg methyltest preWO a few days per week, then had 1-1,5 weeks rest and am now into dbol. However everywhere I read liver damage/failures pretty much always come with jaundice and I don't have this..


----------



## nby (Aug 26, 2012)

Another thing is I won't be able to get my liver panel bloods back by Thursday, so I think I'm just gonna stop the dbol just in case.. On Prop+NPP as well so that should be kicking in soon


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 26, 2012)

Prob just diarrhea 

I like to get bloodwork in between blasts.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I would stop if you're concerned until the labs come back. Nice thing about orals is the effects happen quickly. So stopping for a week wont really be the end of the world.

As for turning yellow and stuff. I have had elevated liver enzymes from catching hep A eating out, and I didn't turn yellow at all. I just had the shits for like 2 months straight and they were very foul smelling. I went to the doctor and they did labs and said I had hep A, and that they wanted to monitor my labs every 2 weeks until my body built up the antibodies for the hep A. They also said my enzymes were high and a bit of a concern but not an alarm. So I'm guess it is different person to person....but in my case I assume for me to turn yellow my liver would be pretty much shot or close to it. Like if you're yellow its beyond just stopping the drugs its time for serious measures.


----------



## ctr10 (Aug 26, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Does alcohol and Dbol = diarrhea?


no it equals the Hershey squirts-It's good to drink on orals , you know that


----------



## nby (Aug 29, 2012)

Should have bloods back in 24h and see whats up =) Diarrhea has stopped btw.


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Where you getting the runs after every meal?


----------



## nby (Aug 29, 2012)

No it was anytime anywhere, no connection to taking a dbol dose or a meal. But I'm shitting solid again, was constipated for 2 days after the diarrhea but that settled and I'm back in business


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, I had a similar situation but was only after I ate.


----------



## nby (Aug 31, 2012)

Bloods back, everything in range except ASAT and I'm still on dbol.

MCV 88 (88-100)
GAMMA-GT 16 (0-50)
ALAT 45 (0-45)
ASAT *50* (0-45)

This slight increase would be due to the dbol I guess and would go back to normal once I stop it?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 31, 2012)

Its not far out of range. I wouldn't sweat that. My liver enzymes used to be a little out of whack due to poor diet. Assuming it was in normal range prior to the dbol then yes it should return to normal.


----------



## nby (Aug 31, 2012)

No I was pretty happy with these results  Off orals I'm like in the 30-35 range.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 31, 2012)

nby said:


> A week into 50mg dbol and I am into some serious diarrhea.. anyone else get this from dbols? I saw another post where some bro said it could be due to liver damage / failure but wouldn't there be more signs if this was the case? No jaundice/itching or whatever.. Or is this just a coincidence and it turns out to be a stomach bug..



likely a coincidence , never had stomach problems on dbol

http://www.isteroids.com/steroids/Dianabol.html


----------

